# lynx



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

does anyone have good or bad opinons on the siriusxm lynx good bad or in diferent. I had an mp3i that the battery blew up and the screen had a melt down. i'm interested in the lynx but i'm not gonna fork out any more $$$ if these radios aren't that reliable. from what I read the mp3i had problems with the battery among other problems


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

In my opinion, I would just use the SiriusXM app on most smartphones.

Kevin


----------

